# betriebsstundenzähler



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

[bitte in die SIMATIC verschieben herr moderator ]

hallo
ich habe eine anlage mit s7-315 2 DP und einen frequenzumrichter der mir eine pumpe antreibt
ich muss für die pumpe eine betriebszähler machen
es gibt die möglichkeit den betriebszähler (als DB1.DBD10 zb) in der sps zu programmieren der mit der cpu frequenz getaktet wird ABER
was wird passieren bei einem netzausfall??????????????? 
ich habe keine MMC CARD das heißt DB1.DBD10=0
manche von euch werden an REMENANTEN MERKER denken jedes mal
DB1.DBD10 in einem remenanten merk speichern
wenn die netzspeisung wieder da ist (OB10 ) denn DOPPELT REMENANT MERKER nach DB1.DBD10 schieben .... darum geht meine frage
macht die remenanz einen sinn wenn man nur MC card hat???
dh nach dem ausfall ist alles blank 0

danke


----------



## Verpolt (14 Mai 2009)

Nimm doch einen vorgefertigten Siemens Betriebsstundenzähler und starte ihn mit der Ansteuerung des Motors/FU´s.
Nach Netzausfall bleibt dein Datenbaustein bestehen (mit allen Daten).

Set runtimemeter     SFC2
control runtimemeter SFC3
read runtimemeter    SFC4


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Nimm doch einen vorgefertigten Siemens Betriebsstundenzähler und starte ihn mit der Ansteuerung des Motors/FU´s.
> Nach Netzausfall bleibt dein Datenbaustein bestehen (mit allen Daten).
> 
> Set runtimemeter SFC2
> ...


 
bist du dir sicher dass es bestehen bleibt???????????????????????
ich denke nicht denn ich habe aber nur eine MC CARD und keine MMC


----------



## Verpolt (14 Mai 2009)

Ich habe hier neben mir eine 315-2 DP OHNE Karte als Simulator
und bei meinem Datenbaustein bleibt der Wert des Zählers erhalten.
ALLERDINGS NUR MIT BATTERIE.

Sollte die ausfallen, ist ALLES weg, inklusive Bausteine.

Also ein paar Euronen für eine MC macht schon sinn

 sorry, du hast ja eine mc-card. Dann kein Problem.  Ist ja ein Speicher, nur älteres Modell


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Verpolt schrieb:


> ALLERDINGS NUR MIT BATTERIE.


 
meine kiste hat keine pufferungsbatterie...


----------



## MSB (14 Mai 2009)

Datenbausteine sind grundsätzlich alle remanent ... außer man will bewusst etwas anderes.

In einer MC-CPU wird der Arbeitsspeicher durch die Pufferbatterie am leben gehalten ... und somit auch alle DB's.

SFC2/3/4 sind auch remanent in der CPU, allerdings bei den meisten 300er CPU's auf EIN Stück begrenzt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Verpolt schrieb:


> sorry, du hast ja eine mc-card. Dann kein Problem. Ist ja ein Speicher, nur älteres Modell


was heißt ein speicher...
mc speichert die daten solange sie versorgt ist (mit strom aus dem netz oder strom aus der batterie) sonst geht alles verloren


mmc oder flasch card  speichert die daten und behält sie sogar im stromfreien fall


----------



## MSB (14 Mai 2009)

WIX schrieb:


> meine kiste hat keine pufferungsbatterie...



Dann solltest du dir eine solche für ein paar Euros zulegen ...

P.S. Grässlin hat solche Dinger, gut alt mechanisch, absolut 100% remenant ...


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Ich danke euch :d


----------



## MSB (14 Mai 2009)

MC Speichert genau das, was du BEWUSST durch einen Prommer oder durch den Befehl RAM nach ROM (Step7) speichern lässt,
ansonsten von "selbst" rein überhaupt gar nichts.
Das dafür aber dann auch "ewig", unabhängig von Batterie oder sontigen Spannungen...

Eine MC-CPU hat einen Batteriegepufferten RAM / Ladespeicher, die MC-Card ist ein reiner Notfall-Speicher,
der hergenommen wird um den Ladespeicher wieder zu füllen, wenn die Batterie leer ist.

Eine MMC-CPU hat intern nur ein RAM, und braucht die MMC als Ladespeicher,
gleichzeitig werden bei Netzausfall über einen Kurzzeitpuffer Aktualwerte der DB's zurück auf die MMC gesichert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (15 Mai 2009)

Hi WIX,

bei einem Netzausfall läuft ja wahrscheinlich auch die Pumpe nicht, wieso also die Aufregung?

Gruß FA


----------



## MSB (15 Mai 2009)

Friedrich-Alexander schrieb:


> Hi WIX,
> 
> bei einem Netzausfall läuft ja wahrscheinlich auch die Pumpe nicht, wieso also die Aufregung?
> 
> Gruß FA



Weil nach JEDEM Netzausfall die Betriebsstunden "0" sind ... und die Betriebsstunden somit jeglichen Sinn verlieren ...


----------



## TommyG (16 Mai 2009)

Also 

sollte WIX einfach die Pufferbat auswechseln, und die Sache funzt?

Plöhte Fraache:
Was hälst du von einem mechanischen externen h-Counter? die kosten ~ 20€ und sind garantiert remanent...

Auch mit Resetkonpf zu bekommen.

ok, Visu is net, aber bevor Du Trouble hast, weil alle Nase lang der Strom wech is...

Die Low-Tech Lösung hat or allem den Vorteil, dass du dokumentierte Laufzeiten hast.


Greetz, Tom


----------

